# Gates are open



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Have anyof you ever had a gate opened by a goat or LGD, because I think its happened twice now, a week ago my weaning vabies were in their pen with my LGD, next morning the babies are all over , in my mini pen and in the momma pasture, a put them up again last night and this morning they are again all over, and again the gate is open and I double checked it last night before I came up to the house, it was shut then, not now? Anyone else ever have this happen


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. I have had gates opened by both alpacas and goats. I usually stake out the area and figure out which one is doing it.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

O good I thought I was crazy for thinking it, but its the only way


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually, just a few days ago one of the goats opened the gate. I still haven't figured out which one did it. They haven't done it since.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

My herd queen can use her mouth to turn the doorknob and let herself in the back door to our HOUSE if we forget to lock it....try coming home to goats and chickens free ranging the house, lol.... a gate pales by comparison....but still stinks. Lost all my peas earlier this year to a gate opener.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have had goats, horses, dogs, etc open gates. One time when our donkey opened the gate and let herself out, she was smart enough to shut it behind her


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I, too, have had goats open the gates. I finally attached a caribiner to a medium-weight chain and I now chain all gates. Drives my Dad crazy, but the goats stay where they are supposed to unless I forget to chain the gate. :laugh:


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Well I fixed it tonight I put a door in front of it and it is held in place by 3 cinder blocks, and it is wired up and the gate is wired shut, take that goats


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Ha! That should hold them!

We use a chain and carabiner at our one gate that leads out of the "safety zone".


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

There is ont in there that it wont hold he has scaled 6 foot of hog pannels to get back tohis momma


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes haha..we've had it happen here too! But thankfully not for a while.

The buck we used to have would open the main gate into the pen, he was such a goof! He'd put his horns through the bars, lift and pull towards him as he backed up! Silly boy just wanted to be out with us in the backyard.

We have a doe that can open the bottom double dutch door on the barn. Used to drive me crazy! It was so bad at feeding time she'd let herself in and all the other goats, that I had to use a clip on the latch. 
Now we just have the area in front of the barn blocked off, so problem solved lol Well for now anyway, when the kids sell their wethers after show season then I may open that area back up.


----------

